# Windows on Mac with bootcamp, windows doesn't recognise Mac OX Disc



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a Mac Book Pro with 2.4GHzIntel Core 2 Duo With 200GB HDD 2GB RAM with the mac operating system and everything.

I use bootcamp to install windows vista ultimate edition on a 64GB paritition. Everything went smoothly, i getta use the newly windows OS with the cool display and interface but something went wrong when i put in the Mac OX Disc 1 and 2, the DVD drive doesn't recognize them as Mac CD, it sees the CD as blank DVD instead.

How am i gonna install drivers on that windows system as for it to fully use the Mac Book pro components? one more, it's quite more serious, when i try to restart the PC , the laptop chooses windows directly, i think i'm supposed to be asked before it choose which operating system i want to use.

Can anyone help me? how i don't even know to undo everything, now i want to kill myself coz i don't know how to get back to Mac OSX. it's a Mac book pro for god sake.


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm reading this right but I'm quite sure there are no Windows drivers on on the Mac OSX CDs. You will have to hunt for Windows drivers online. Hopefully someone else can shed some more light on the subject.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

I read the bootcamp manual, and it says after i install Windows, i have to insert the Mas OS Disc I into the drive while running windows operating system, i order to install some drivers for the new OS to recognize other components of the laptops.

Problem is it cannot see there're files in that CD. And when it try to restart the laptop choose windows automatically where it says in Bootcamp that i'm supposed to be able to choose which OS i want to use from the start.

Oh, please can anyone help me here, i've screwed up my New Mac Book Pro, i've just been using it for a few months.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

The Apple support page FAQ on this topic _does_ seem to say that there are Windows drivers on the 10.5 install disk. It also says that Windows should automatically recognize the disk and do whatever it needs to do.



> I can't run "setup.exe" on the Mac OS X 10.5 DVD because this alert appears: "There is no default application specified to open the document 'setup.exe'."
> 
> You can only run this program while using Microsoft Windows. To install the drivers, insert the Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard DVD immediately after successfully installing Microsoft Windows. The installer should start automatically. You only need to install these drivers once.


It goes on to say:



> If you have AutoRun turned off, double-click the "setup.exe" file. If you are upgrading and previously had MediaFour MacDrive for Windows installed, Windows may not recognize the Leopard disc. See this MediaFour site for instructions.


As for the OS selection, hold down the Option (alt) key while starting up. That should allow you to select what OS boots.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

I came across and read it over and over again so many times, it should automatically recognize the CD, yes, but in my case it does not.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Does the disk mount at all? If so, then the above instructions regarding double-clicking the setup.exe file should help. If not... Well, something went wrong with your installation. I'd wipe the partition and start again.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

VegasACF said:


> Does the disk mount at all? If so, then the above instructions regarding double-clicking the setup.exe file should help. If not... Well, something went wrong with your installation. I'd wipe the partition and start again.


ok i'll try that.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Before you "wipe the partition and start again", did you try the start menu first?

Click start -> my computer (or computer) -> locate your cd/dvd drive and run it. That's a way to manually run the drive if it doesn't auto-start when you put the disc in.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

namenotfound said:


> Before you "wipe the partition and start again", did you try the start menu first?
> 
> Click start -> my computer (or computer) -> locate your cd/dvd drive and run it. That's a way to manually run the drive if it doesn't auto-start when you put the disc in.


Been there, done that and it didn't work.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

My mac book pro's running Mac OS Tiger 10..., does it make any different with the mentioned problem?


----------

